# Hartland Locomotive



## luvgscale (Aug 2, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys think of the Hartland products. I was able to just purchase a 4-4-0 Hartland jupiter for $175.It is almost new hardly been run and came in original box. Good deal?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent deal, my Juptier pulls like champ. New 5 years ago I paid over $300.... 

John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hartland makes good stuff. Hard pullers, long runners and a bargain at $175. 

You might keep an eye on the plastic spoked wheel centers as they can loosen up and cause the wheels to go out of gauge slightly. Super glue fixes the problem nicely. I run a bunch of their motor blocks.

They have very efficient motors making them good candidates for battery conversion.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it fairly simple to install sound in a Hartland loco? Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you follow wires, clip and solder? Any modern sound system is trivially easy to install.

If you can't, have somebody show you. It's easy to learn.


----------

